# Quality Assurance jobs anyone?



## aufait888 (Apr 25, 2011)

hi everyone!

im a QA engineer, with experience of more than 15yrs working with aircraft and electronics companies both in the uk and canada.

i already have PR status and was working in ontario until recently when i was made redundant..so im looking at spending a few weeks with ma folks in blighty and then fly back to canada in the new year...well, why not!

anyways, this time around, im coming to BC rather than ontario, so i was wondering if any of you good guys (and gals!) on here would know of any firms that u either work for or maybe your friends work with, who are looking for staff at the mo pls?

my skills are 99% documentation, so i can pretty much hold down any admin job as well.
either way, if you guys can spread the word within your own networks, that could set the ball rolling for me. ive tried plenty of agencies, but in canada, as we all know, its not what u know, but who u know!

be mighty pleased for your help!


----------



## Bryana Butlar (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't have any specific job opening in my mind. But would really like to suggest some of the sectors where you can look for a job. As a quality analyst you can easily work as a quality inspector, supervisor, consultant, and in some organizations as research engineer. You can also participate in the planning and production of products of some manufacturer companies.


----------



## aufait888 (Apr 25, 2011)

hi bryana and thanks for your message!

yes, as you ahve said, my skillset can be utilised for pretty much any company, as all of them have some sort of quality system.

im just not having much luck at the moment, maybe because im not in BC yet...that will happen soon enough, and perhaps once im there, i can meet prospective employers face to face...better than emailing them!

if you dont mind me asking, what area of work are you into pls?





Bryana Butlar said:


> I don't have any specific job opening in my mind. But would really like to suggest some of the sectors where you can look for a job. As a quality analyst you can easily work as a quality inspector, supervisor, consultant, and in some organizations as research engineer. You can also participate in the planning and production of products of some manufacturer companies.


----------

